# New Diesel Watch Advice



## iHog (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Watchseekers, I'm in need of some advice on my next watch purchase. I've fallen in love with the ridiculously oversized Diesel Super Badass Watch. Went and tried one on today and I knew it has to be my next watch. However, there are a lot of colour variations and I'd like some advice on which one I should pull the trigger on. I love the weight of the stainless steel bands; the watch is VERY heavy. I've never owned a leather banded watch before, but I've owned leather belts, and the leather cracks with time. Is it the same with bands? Also, does stainless steel scratch easily? I'd like to wear this watch to work, but I'd like to keep it super clean as well.

These are my current watches:








The watches I had in mind:






#1






#2






#3






#4

Thanks!
-Dylan


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

iHog said:


> Hey Watchseekers, I'm in need of some advice on my next watch purchase. I've fallen in love with the ridiculously oversized Diesel Super Badass Watch. Went and tried one on today and I knew it has to be my next watch. However, there are a lot of colour variations and I'd like some advice on which one I should pull the trigger on. I love the weight of the stainless steel bands; the watch is VERY heavy. I've never owned a leather banded watch before, but I've owned leather belts, and the leather cracks with time. Is it the same with bands? Also, does stainless steel scratch easily? I'd like to wear this watch to work, but I'd like to keep it super clean as well.
> 
> These are my current watches:
> View attachment 728726
> ...


----------



## CaptJon (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking at that watch now. I did see a few variations at Dillard's and the one I like the most is the black on black with leather strap. I will be getting it sooner or later. The gap at the pin on the metal bracelets somehow does not look right. Too big I guess. Best price I found was $209 but forgot where that was at. Dillard's wanted $325. Looks like fleabay has it at $245 but I would rather pay a little more. Last fleabay watch had a dent in the bezel so that will end any more watch purchases from that junk site. Did you buy one yet?


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

It's a super cool version by Diesel, however I personally like the all black version most, even though it's slightly more expensive than the silver stainless steel. You can actually find other versions here at Diesel ure as we call it in Danish.


----------



## iHog (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a check in. I ended up going with the gunmetal gray. Love this watch to death, its my favorite  Ridiculously huge and a great conversation piece. On top of that this watch is crazy durable. I've bumped it on so many metal shelves at work and I still have no scratches, scuffs, or dings.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

I was about to say that either the gunmetal or white versions are probably the way to go. Very nice-looking IMO.


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------

